# Want recommendations for shipping 06 650i



## michael.biles.2018 (3 mo ago)

From LA California to Houston Tx.


Note: Only Owners and Operator's

No Brokers, No Agent's
Thanks to ALL


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

Reliable Carriers are the best. Definitely not the cheapest, though.


----------



## michael.biles.2018 (3 mo ago)

Yes, your right, I don't have it like that, So I am looking into bypassing the broker/agents 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## 2023miki2023 (2 mo ago)

Not much help in this forum for your shipping


----------



## Patiorick88 (Nov 7, 2020)

michael.biles.2018 said:


> From LA California to Houston Tx.
> 
> 
> Note: Only Owners and Operator's
> ...


I had my 08 shipped from Fort Myers Fl to Cleveland Ohio three years ago and I want to say it was around $700. I could find the info and send it to you. Let me know..


----------



## 2023miki2023 (2 mo ago)

Thanks Patiorick88 
I contracted one today for 750 , after being bombarded by 30 + texts, emails, voice mail s , and phone calls after I tried a free so called online shipping calculator. They ranged from 1600 to 560 ..


----------

